# متجدد : مفاجئة - شرح فيديو لادخال سقف هوردي علي السيف للمهندس ايهاب سعيد سرور



## الطامع في رضا الله (16 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
قال رسول الله صلي الله علية وسلم :
من سال عن علم فكتمة ألجمة الله يوم القيامة بلجام من نار
صدق رسول الله صلي الله علية وسلم
اشهد الله اني احبكم في الله

اليكم اخواني المهندسين شرح تعليم لكيفية ادخال سقف هوردي علي برنامج السيف 12.1.1

وقد من الله علي بشرح 3 حلقات امس 
وان شاء الله خلال هذا الاسبوع سوف يكتمل الشرح

واوعدكم ان شاء الله ان اشرح لكم فيديو كل ما اعرف من برامج
و بعد ان يمن علي الله بالانتهاء من الشرح 
سوف اشرح كيفية ارسال ملف dxf من الاتوكاد الي السيف لعملة ribbed slab


رابط الحلقة الاولي 

http://www.multiupload.com/RS_67ZWLSHAO0

أو
من رفع ال م خالد الأزهرى

http://www.4shared.com/file/198278161/f5fd49cc/RIBBED_SLAB_1.html

أو 

http://www.mediafire.com/?yvjnhymw11h

رابط الحلقة الثانية 

http://www.4shared.com/file/198248949/80a38814/RIBBED_SLAB_2.html

أو

http://www.mediafire.com/?mdtzkmzgygq

رابط الحلقة الثالثة

http://www.4shared.com/file/198261232/53ad3450/RIBBES_SLAB_3.html

أو

http://www.mediafire.com/?ndn2qzmzobj

دة فيديو لكيفية تغير القطاعات التي يا اخذها البرنامج 

الرابط

http://www.4shared.com/file/209506702/f16c7483/section_change.html

معلش بقة سجلتها في الشغل عشان كدة مفيش صوت 
بس ان شاء الله في حلقات جديدة في التصميم من بداية استلام المخططات المعمارية الي اخراج مخطط انشائي كاملا مع الحصر للكميات 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

رابط ملف السيف 12.1.1 الخاص بالشرح

http://www.4shared.com/file/198264060/f48e8565/RIBBED_SLAD_safe_file.html

أو

http://www.mediafire.com/?y1yqxglxjwy

نسالكم الدعاء

في انتظار ردودكم وملاحظاتكم الموقرة​


----------



## خالد الأزهري (16 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مبدئيا جزاك الله خيرا...قررت اني اتابع شرحك وجاري التنزيل ومن ثم الرفع على الفورشير...


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (16 يناير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

دة لنك الحلقة الثانية مرفوع علي ال 4share
http://www.4shared.com/file/198248949/80a38814/RIBBED_SLAB_2.html

نسالكم الدعاء
في انتظار ردودكم


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (16 يناير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

دة لنك الحلقة الثالثة 
http://www.4shared.com/file/198261232/53ad3450/RIBBES_SLAB_3.html


واحب اقول لحضراتكم اني قد قمت بشرح الترخيم بنوعية في احد الحلقات ارجو ان ينال اعجابكم

في انتظار ردودكم 
نسالكم الدعاء


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (16 يناير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

ودة لنك ملف السيف 12.1.1 الخاص بالشرح
http://www.4shared.com/file/198264060/f48e8565/RIBBED_SLAD_safe_file.html

نسالكم الدعاء


----------



## خالد الأزهري (16 يناير 2010)

رابط الحلقة الاولى على الفورشيرد
http://www.4shared.com/file/198278161/f5fd49cc/RIBBED_SLAB_1.html


----------



## سنا الإسلام (16 يناير 2010)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> دة لنك الحلقة الثانية مرفوع علي ال 4share
> http://www.4shared.com/file/198248949/80a38814/ribbed_slab_2.html
> 
> نسالكم الدعاء
> في انتظار ردودكم





الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> دة لنك الحلقة الثالثة
> http://www.4shared.com/file/198261232/53ad3450/ribbes_slab_3.html
> ...





الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> ودة لنك ملف السيف 12.1.1 الخاص بالشرح
> http://www.4shared.com/file/198264060/f48e8565/ribbed_slad_safe_file.html
> 
> نسالكم الدعاء



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
وجعل الله هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك وصدقة علم جارية لك يوم القيامة
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سنا الإسلام (16 يناير 2010)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> رابط الحلقة الاولى على الفورشيرد
> http://www.4shared.com/file/198278161/f5fd49cc/ribbed_slab_1.html



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م.إسلام (16 يناير 2010)

و الله أنا مش عارف أقوللك إيه , حاجه روعة , بس الأهم كيفية الإدخال من الأوتوكاد للسيف لبلاطه هوردي فيها دورانات و حاجات كده و كيفية التوصيف , اتمنى أن أكون واحد على عشره منك , تحياتي لك


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (16 يناير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كيف حالك يا اخي اسلام 
ان شاء الله والله فعلا دي حاجة في نيتي اني ابعت ملف من التوكاد للسيف وده هايكون قريب ان شاء الله
جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## المهندس عليوة (16 يناير 2010)

مشكووووررر على الموضوع وربنا يوفقنا جميعا الى مافية عز الامة وصلاحها


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (17 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا أخي الفاضل و جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## Moh-elsanee (17 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## majdiotoom (17 يناير 2010)

الشكر الجزيل


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (17 يناير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
كيف حالكم يا اخواني

اتقدم بكل الشكر والحب والسعادة عند الاعتذار لاخي الاكبر المهندس حسان 
وارجو ان يسامحني ان كنت اسات الية 
اللهم اكتب للمهندس حسان في هذة الليلة الجنة يارب وادخلة الجنة بون حساب ولا سابقة عذاب 
اللهم امين


----------



## سنا الإسلام (17 يناير 2010)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> كيف حالكم يا اخواني
> 
> اتقدم بكل الشكر والحب والسعادة عند الاعتذار لاخي الاكبر المهندس حسان
> ...



جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك اخى الكريم

ولكن اسمح لى ان اقوم بنسخ مشاركة حضرتك هذه الى المكان المخصص لها بهذا الموضوع



 *مثبــت:* م. حسان.... شكر وتقدير، وامتنان، واعتذار.... ‏(




1 2)

حتى يراها المهندس حسان عند الاضطلاع على الموضوع


----------



## كمال محمد (17 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## م. هشام عباس (17 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك علي هذا الموضوع
ربنا يحقق لك كل امنياتك ويدخلك الجنة بدون حساب آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآميييييييييييييييييييييييييين
تحياتى


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (17 يناير 2010)

أسأل الله أن يبارك في جهودك وفي جهود من يبذلون وقتهم لإفادة إخوانهم
لا حرمك الله الأجر
وجمعنا بك في جنات النعيم


----------



## mido8484 (17 يناير 2010)

جزاكم اله خيرا ولكن بعض الملفات لاتفتح عند فك الضغط مع انها حلقات مستقلة


----------



## olma (17 يناير 2010)

الروابط لا تعمل يرجى إعادة التحميل


----------



## HCIVILENG (17 يناير 2010)

شكرا اخي المهندس ايهاب على الشرح المميز واكرر طلب الشرح في النقل من الاوتوكاد للسيف والتصميم واخراج ال detailing لانه توجد مشكله في ذلك عند النقل من الاوتوكاد وقد سالت عن ذلك كثيرا ولم اتلقى الاجابه .
اشكر تعاونك وبانتظار الرد...


----------



## mohammedkhairy (17 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم وؤحمة الله وبركاته
أولا : مشكور كل الشكر وبارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
ثانيا: فوجئت اليوم انه تم حجب موقع الـ 4Shared فى السعودية فأرجو رفع اللنكات مرة أخرى على الميديا فاير ​*


----------



## دمشقي للعضم (18 يناير 2010)

الروابط عندي لم تفتح لأن المواقع محجوبة في السعودية نرجو إنزالها على روابط أخرى ...وجزاك الله كل خير وضروري أن تنزلها على روابط أخرى للأهمية


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (18 يناير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
كيف الحال يا اخواني 
والله بجد مش عارف موقع ال 4 shared اتحجب ولا لا
وان شاء الله الحلقات القادمة هاتكون علي موقع تاني
وبالنسبة للحلقات الموجودة دة شرح مثال علي برنامج السيف 
وان شاء الله ها ابعت ملف من ااتوكاد الي السيف واكمل فيها شرح المثال الاول يعني مش ها اكمل المثال الاول لان الباقي منة هايكون موجود ومشترك في الجزء الثاني
نظرا لضيق الوقت حيث انني اعيش وحدي والدوام بتاعي علي شفتين وقاتل اليوم خالص
ارجو منكم ان تسامحوني 
واوعدكم ان شاء الله ها اسجل الشرح قريب

نسالكم الدعاء


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (18 يناير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

فعلا انا جيت انزل احد الحلقات لقيت الموقع محجوب 
حاجة غريبة جدا 
حتي ال mega up load محجوب بردو

بتمني من اخي خالد الازهري ان يقوم بذلك العمل 
والله انا برفع الشرح كلة وانا في الشغل ومزنوق خالص

يارب يسرلنا اجمعين


----------



## سنا الإسلام (18 يناير 2010)

olma قال:


> الروابط لا تعمل يرجى إعادة التحميل





محمد محمود خيرى قال:


> *السلام عليكم وؤحمة الله وبركاته
> أولا : مشكور كل الشكر وبارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
> ثانيا: فوجئت اليوم انه تم حجب موقع الـ 4shared فى السعودية فأرجو رفع اللنكات مرة أخرى على الميديا فاير ​*





دمشقي للعضم قال:


> الروابط عندي لم تفتح لأن المواقع محجوبة في السعودية نرجو إنزالها على روابط أخرى ...وجزاك الله كل خير وضروري أن تنزلها على روابط أخرى للأهمية





الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> فعلا انا جيت انزل احد الحلقات لقيت الموقع محجوب
> حاجة غريبة جدا
> حتي ال mega up load محجوب بردو
> 
> ...



جارى اعادة الرفع على الميديافير
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## العبقرية (18 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا اخى الكريم وابعد النار عن وجهك يوم القيامة


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (18 يناير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

ان شاء الله مشرفتنا واختنا سنا الاسلام ها تقوم بالعمل دة زي ما قالت 
ربنا يجزيها خيرا


----------



## هانى المنسى محمد (18 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سنا الإسلام (18 يناير 2010)

تم اعادة الرفع على الميديافير واضافة الروابط للمشاركة الاصلية


----------



## mohammedkhairy (18 يناير 2010)

*شكرا لاختنا الفاضلة / سنا الاسلام*



سنا الإسلام قال:


> جارى اعادة الرفع على الميديافير
> جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك



بارك الله فيكى وجزاكى عنا كل الخير أختنا الفاضلة / سنا الاسلام 
وقد تم رفع الحجب عن موقع 4shared بعض حجبه بالامس بالسعودية


----------



## mohammedkhairy (18 يناير 2010)

*شكرا الاخ / الطامع فى رضا الله*



الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> كيف الحال يا اخواني
> والله بجد مش عارف موقع ال 4 shared اتحجب ولا لا
> وان شاء الله الحلقات القادمة هاتكون علي موقع تاني
> ...




جزاك الله خيرا وشكرا كثيرا ومزيد من تلك الشروحات الرائعة
وربنا يعنينك ويقويك على العمل الخير
وتستحق من جميعا التقييم وسأبدأ انا​


----------



## engelsha3er2010 (18 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مش لاقي (18 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير .


----------



## goldlion (18 يناير 2010)

ربنا يكرمك يا بشمهندس


----------



## life for rent (18 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم...........جزاكم الله كل خير اولا على الشرح الاكثر من رائع
الحقيقة انا نزلت الشرح كل....تسلم ايدك باشمهندس
لكن ليا سؤال عموما فى السيف..............احنا لما بنحل اى بلاطة كمرية ونعمل detailer للتسليح بتاع الكمرات
بنلاقى بغض الكمرات 2 او 3 كمرات بس هما اللى مرسوم لهم التسليح وليس كل الكمرات !!!!!!!!!!!!!
اذاى نختار كل الكمرات علشان نعملها detailing ولو مينفعشى كل الكمرات طب ازاى نختار احنا الكمرات اللى احنا عاوزينها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
سؤال ثانى معلش........ما هو فايدة ال reinforcement profile ???????????
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (19 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة*

كيف حالك يا اخي 
life for rent
سؤالك عندي ان شاء اللة 
اسجلة ليك فيديو 
والعصر يكون عندك ان شاء اللة


----------



## أبو نادر (19 يناير 2010)

أخ ايهاب جزاك الله كل خير عالشرح 
أنا بصدد تحميله ومتابعته
ولكني أريد منك تفضلا لا أمرا أن تتوسع بشرح النقل من أتو كاد 
لأنه وبحسب فيديو الشركة أمر هايل وفوق كل التصورات
رابط فديو الشرح الخاص بشركة csi

شخصيا لم ينجح معي الأمر لو تقدر تساعدني أكن لك من الشاكرين وهذا هو ملف dxf لخاص ببلاطتي في المرفقات
علما أن الطبقة 1 لجدران القص
2 للأعمدة 
3 للبلاطة (solid)
4 مناور 
5 جوائز (كمرات) (لا أعرف ان كانت طريقة رسم الكمرات لنقلها صحيحة)


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (19 يناير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم يا ابو نادر
من عيني والله 
اخلص بس شرح الساب 
وعلي طول اخش في الي حضرتك عايزة 
اللهم اجعل عملي كلة لوجهك الكريم خالصا ولا تجعل لاحدا غيرا شيا منة


----------



## ابو مريم البغدادي (19 يناير 2010)

مشكور على هذه المشاركة المبدعة وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## HISHAM" (19 يناير 2010)

أخي أبو نادر من خلال النظرة الأولى على الملف لاحظت أن طريقة رسم الجوائز غير صحيحة لأننا لسنا بحاجة أن نرسم الجائز بعرضه الحقيقي بل إرسم محور الجائز وقم باستيراده , سأحاول استيراد الملف وإرساله لك.
Best Rgardes


----------



## أبو نادر (19 يناير 2010)

hisham" قال:


> أخي أبو نادر من خلال النظرة الأولى على الملف لاحظت أن طريقة رسم الجوائز غير صحيحة لأننا لسنا بحاجة أن نرسم الجائز بعرضه الحقيقي بل إرسم محور الجائز وقم باستيراده , سأحاول استيراد الملف وإرساله لك.
> Best rgardes



شكرا على المتابعة في الحقيقة كلامك صحيح تماما بما يخص الجوائز وانا انتبهت للكلام متاخر
بس لقيت كمان ان السيف ممكن ياخذ النقطة الوسطية ويبدا منها برسم الجائز
بانتظار جهدك معنا
والشكر موصول للمهندس ايهاب صاحب الموضوع الاصلي


----------



## civile (19 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وكثر من امثالك. كنت محتاجه هذا الشرح جدا.


----------



## life for rent (19 يناير 2010)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> كيف حالك يا اخي
> life for rent
> سؤالك عندي ان شاء اللة
> اسجلة ليك فيديو
> والعصر يكون عندك ان شاء اللة


 
والله يعجز اللسان عن شكر حضرتك
وكل ما يسع الواحد عمله هو الدعاء لك وان يرضى عليك الله خير الرضاء كما فى اسمك..الطامع فى رضا الله


----------



## tygo_m2 (19 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## بسام محمد منصور (19 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## majdiotoom (20 يناير 2010)

بانتظار باقي الشرح لبرنامج السيف
بارك الله فيك


----------



## samer kamel ali (20 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي و ربنا يباركلك يا رب


----------



## م.إسلام (21 يناير 2010)

الحمد لله , الحمد لله


----------



## احمد صخر (21 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير على مجهودك الكبير


----------



## البرنس رامى (22 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وجعلة في ميزان حسناتكم جاري التحميل


----------



## LAHLOH (23 يناير 2010)

شكراً لك على هذه الإضافة الهامة. نحن بإنتظار الاجزاء المتبقية.


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (23 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


 صورة حكم المحكمة الإدارية العليا لصالح المنتقبات, جامعة القاهرة و عين شمس​
يقول العلاّمة المحدّث أباإسحاق الحويني:
(نحن نقول للأخوات المنتقبات أنتن على ثغر من ثُغور الإسلام , نحن نقاتل على كل الجبهات الآن , فالحرب دائرة على كل الجبهات , حتى دخلت النساء أيضًا في المعارك , فلا ينبغي للمرأةِ المسلمة أن تخذل أخوانها من المسلمين لاسيما إذا كان الأمر منوطاً بها .
فنقول للفتاة المسلمة لا تتردد على الإطلاق في ترك الجامعة إذا خُيِّرت بين نقابها وبين الجامعة , لا تتردد على الإطلاق في ترك الوظيفة إذا خُيِّرت بين الوظيفة والنقاب وكلامنا في الوظيفة وعمل المرأة معروف .وكذلك المدارس لا تتردد على الإطلاق , لأن النقاب ليس مجرد ستر وجه , النقاب أصبح راية وأصبح علامة ، فنحن نناشد الأخوات بالله تبارك وتعالى ألا يشمتن بنا الأعداء , وليقبلن هذا التحدي) .​





[/B][/SIZE]
ردود العلماء علي من قال النقاب عادة وليس عبادة 

واجبنا في نشر أدله النقاب للرد علي من أدعي أنه عاده جاهليه مع ثبوت أرتداء امهات المومنين له رضوان الله عليهن
​

http://liveislam.net/ موقع للبث المباشر لدورس العلم الشرعي من مساجد الله www.al-fath.net موقع الشيخ سعيد عبد العظيم - مسجد الفتح - مصطفي كامل الاسكندريه
www.hotaybah.com موقع الشيخ احمد حطيبه - مسجد نور الاسلام الاسكندريه مصر www.salafvoice.com موقع صوت السلف
http://www.alzoghby.com/index.php موقع الشيخ محمد عبد الملك الزغبي  http://www.waheedbaly.com/index.htm موقع الشيخ وحيد عبد السلام بالي  
http://www.albasira.net/cms/index.php موقع البصيره باشراف الشيخ احمد النقيب 

 كل ما يبحث عنه طالب العلم الشرعي من كتب ومراجع ومحاضرات
يا طالب العلم الشرعي كن ذو همه عاليه كما قال القائل:
كن رجلاً رجله في الثري ********* وهامه همته في الثريا
http://www.eldoros.com/ موقع دروس - أختر المدينه واعرف ميعاد ومكان الدرس - يا عالي الهمه أقبل
http://www.anasalafy.com/ موقع انا سلفي 
www.islamspirit.com موقع روح الاسلام - كل ما يبحث عنه طالب العلم من كتب ومراجع
www.almeshkat.net شبكه مشكاه الاسلاميه - كل ما يبحث عنه طالب العلم من كتب ومراجع
http://www.waqfeya.com/ موقع المكتبه الوقفيه للكتب المصوره
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/ موقع ملتقي اهل الحديث 
http://www.islamgarden.com/ موقع حديقه الاسلام للمرئيات والصوتيات الاسلاميه
http://www.rabania.com/media/  موقع المدرسه الربانيه للمرئيات الأسلاميه
www.way2allah.com  موقع الطريق الي الله
www.forsanelhaq.com  موقع فرسان السُنه - حزب الله الحقيقي حزب أبي بكر وعمر وعثمان وعلي وعائشه والصحابه رضوان الله عليهم
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
قال ابن القيم - رحمه الله - 

أقرب الوسائل إلى الله ::: ملازمة السنه , والوقوف معها بالظاهر والباطن , ودوام الإفتقار إلي الله , وإرادة وجهه وحده بالأقوال والأعمال , وما وصل أحد إلى الله إلا من هذه الثلاثه , وما انقطع عنه أحد إلا بانقطاعه عنها أو عن أحدها .....
قالَ رجلٌ لأبي حنيفةَ : اتَّـقِ الله ! فانتفضَ واصفَرَّ وأطرَقَ ، وَقالَ : جزاكَ اللهُ خيراً ، ما أحوَجَ الناسِ كُلَّ وَقتٍ إلى مَنْ يقولُ لهمْ مثلَ هذا .





​
[/COLOR]







 

 

 



 















​


----------



## life for rent (27 يناير 2010)

life for rent قال:


> السلام عليكم...........جزاكم الله كل خير اولا على الشرح الاكثر من رائع
> الحقيقة انا نزلت الشرح كل....تسلم ايدك باشمهندس
> لكن ليا سؤال عموما فى السيف..............احنا لما بنحل اى بلاطة كمرية ونعمل detailer للتسليح بتاع الكمرات
> بنلاقى بغض الكمرات 2 او 3 كمرات بس هما اللى مرسوم لهم التسليح وليس كل الكمرات !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


 
السلام عليكم........ازى حضرتك ياباشمهندس يارب تكون بخير حال.....سبق وسالت حضرتك عن هذا السؤال وكنت اتمنى فقط توضيحه من حضرتك لحاجتى اليه ومش لازم الشرح فيديو ولا حاجة ياريت بس حضرتك تقولى الطريقة فقط..... وجزاك الله كل خير لمجهودك معانا


----------



## حسان777 (28 يناير 2010)

مشكور يابشمهندس على مجهودك العظيم ولكنك لم توضح ادخال الجسو المسطحة وكيفية معالجة ادخال الاعصاب بينها حيث المسافة الصافية للاعصاب ستكون اقل من المسافة بين محاور الكمرات وبالتالي سيؤخذ وزن اللاعصاب والكمرات مضاعفآ كوزن زاتي لها وبالتالي يزيد الوزن الميت لها اكثر من الحقيقي رجاء ايضاح انسب الوسائل لحل هذا الاشكال مع جزيل الشكر مقدمـــآ.


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (28 يناير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
كيف حالكم يا اخي life for rent
والله انا سجلتها لحضرتكم فيديو 
والنت فية مشكلة 
ادعو ربنا ان النت يشتغل كويس وانا بحاول فية دة حين


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (28 يناير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

دة فيديو لكيفية تغير القطاعات التي يا اخذها البرنامج 

الرابط:
http://www.4shared.com/file/209506702/f16c7483/section_change.html



معلش بقة سجلتها في الشغل عشان كدة مفيش صوت 
بس ان شاء الله في حلقات جديدة في التصميم من بداية استلام المخططات المعمارية الي اخراج مخطط انشائي كاملا مع الحصر للكميات 

في القريب العاجل ان شاء الله


----------



## سنا الإسلام (28 يناير 2010)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> دة فيديو لكيفية تغير القطاعات التي يا اخذها البرنامج
> 
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (28 يناير 2010)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> بس ان شاء الله في حلقات جديدة في التصميم من بداية استلام المخططات المعمارية الي اخراج مخطط انشائي كاملا مع الحصر للكميات
> 
> في القريب العاجل ان شاء الله



*ما شاء الله رائع جدا جدا هذا ما اتمناه منذ فترة
بالإنتظار على أحر من الجمر
وفقك الله لكل خير وجعل ما تقوم به في موازيين حسناتك
*


----------



## sreem (28 يناير 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## life for rent (28 يناير 2010)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> دة فيديو لكيفية تغير القطاعات التي يا اخذها البرنامج
> 
> ...


 
اخى مهندس ايهاب والله عجزت عن شكرك لمجهوداتك معنا عاما ومعى خاصا........... وشكرا جدا لسرعة استجابتك دى وان شاء الله الواحد يتمنى يرد شىء من مجهوداتك معانا جزاك الله كل خير وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## كمال المجاهد (28 يناير 2010)

مشكور أخي على هذا الفيديو الرائع الذي كنت أبحث عنه كثيراً
جزاك الله الف خير

أرجوا رفع بقية الدروس وإذا كان هناك درس على تصميم الدرج فأكون شاكراًلك جدا جدا


----------



## abu_nazar (28 يناير 2010)

بارك الله بك وجزاك كل خير على هذا الجهد الطيب وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ياريت لو امكن لو مشروع مثلا كامل مع ملفات التسليح ويكون ذلك سبق جديد لهذا المنتدى وزادكم الله علما وايمانا وشكرا


----------



## LAHLOH (28 يناير 2010)

*كيفية عكس إتجاه ال- l-beam*

اشكر المهندس إيهاب على اضافاته القيمة على هذا الموقع المميز. لقد قمت بإنزال الملفات لتعلم البرنامج لكني قمت بإكتشاف كيفية عكس إتجاه ال- l-beam وارفقتها بالصور أرجو أن تقوموا بتجربتها وإعطائي رأيكم وشكراً.


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (29 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير م ايهاب


----------



## م.أحمد العوّاد (30 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير و أسكنك فسيح جنانه و غفر لك ذنوبك


----------



## life for rent (30 يناير 2010)

LAHLOH قال:


> اشكر المهندس إيهاب على اضافاته القيمة على هذا الموقع المميز. لقد قمت بإنزال الملفات لتعلم البرنامج لكني قمت بإكتشاف كيفية عكس إتجاه ال- l-beam وارفقتها بالصور أرجو أن تقوموا بتجربتها وإعطائي رأيكم وشكراً.


 
هى فعلا دى الطريقة الصحيحة لعكس ال L beam


----------



## محمد جمال قطب (31 يناير 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا.*


----------



## wabdali (31 يناير 2010)

مشكور كثيرا يا مهندسنا القدير


----------



## majdiotoom (1 فبراير 2010)

نرجوا رفع بقية الدروس


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (1 فبراير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
كيف حالك يا اخي magdiotoom


توقفت لفترة معذرة لظروف خاصة 

واما بالنسبة لتكملة شرح البلاطة ذات الاعصاب 
فانا استعد اللن ان شاء الله للبدء في دورة جديدة تتكون من 
مخططات معمارية لفيلا صغيرة تتكون من 3 ادوار ونقوم بشرح التصميم الانشائي من الصفر وكيفية وضع الاعمدة وتصميم الاساسات والميد والاسقف والكمرات 

وكيفية حصر كل بند علي حدا

وكيفية ارسال السقف الهوردي من الكاد الي السيف 

وهذة الدورة ستكون مدعمة بالصور من الموقع

ةكيفية استخدام البروكن في تصميم الاساسات والاعمدة والكمرات 
وكذلك برنامج ال csi col.

وان شاء الله تنال اعجابكم وان شاء الله انا احضر في الملفات الازمة لبدء هذا العمل خلال هذا الاسبوع ان شاء الله


جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## majdiotoom (1 فبراير 2010)

ربنا يعطيك القوه والصحه ويزيدك علما نافعا
اخوكم م/ مجدي عتوم


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (1 فبراير 2010)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> توقفت لفترة معذرة لظروف خاصة
> 
> ...



*ما شاء الله بارك الله
بالإنتظار وفقك واعانك الله
وجزاك كل خير*


----------



## م.صهيب (1 فبراير 2010)

مشكور وننتظر الدروس


----------



## الاساس (2 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووووووور خوي على المجهودات المبذولة


----------



## essam awad11 (3 فبراير 2010)

أكرمك البارى فى الشهر الجارى
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حمزهههههه (5 فبراير 2010)

ما شااااااااااااااااااء الله


----------



## ناصرالمهندس (8 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## shakawa_h (9 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله ل خير....


----------



## abduh001 (9 فبراير 2010)

*طال الانتظار يا مهندس ايهاب*

طال الانتظار يا مهندس ايهاب سعيد سرور لاستكمال
ادخال سقف هوردي علي برنامج safe12.1.1


----------



## م.صهيب (9 فبراير 2010)

نحن ننتظر بالله عليك اوردنا بالدروس


----------



## Eng-Abdullah (10 فبراير 2010)

الف شكرا والله يجراك خير ويوفقك بالدنيا وبالاخرة امين


----------



## محمد العماد (11 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم بش مهندس ايهاب الف شكر لك واتمنى من الله ان لا يحرمك من أي شيء تريده اااااامين


----------



## أسامه نواره (12 فبراير 2010)

الاخ المهندس الموقر ايهاب سرور :- تحيه طيبه 0000000000000000 وبعد
نشكركم جزيل الشكر على هذا المجهود الرائع جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك ولكن لى بعض الاستفسارات التى حاولت معرفتها ولكنى فشلت فأرجو المساعده وهي:-
1- كيف يمكن ادخال كمره هوردي بعرض مثلا 1.00 متر محمل عليها الاعصاب وكيف يمكن تلاشى تداخل حمل الاعصاب مع عرض الكمره حتى يكون الحل مثالى
2- عند عمل مثال بسيط مكون من كمره بسيطه مرتكزه على ركيزتين فان البرنامج طبعا سوف يحلها بسهوله ولكن عند ازالة الركيزتين وحل المثال مره أخري فان البرنامج يحل الكمره ويعطى نتائج عباره عن عزوم ورد فعل وقوي قص برغم عدم وجود ركائز والمفروض أن الكمره unstable
3- عند عمل Strip بعرض 1.00 متر فى سقف غير منتظم فى المسقط الافقى فان برنامج السيف يعطى نتائج وتسليح لstrip حتى وان وقعت خارج حدود المبنى
4- حديد التسليح الايضافى فى البلاطه المسطحه ( Flat slab ) الذى يقوم البرنامج بحسابه ووضعه على المسقط الافقى للسقف بعد تحديد الكود طبعا يختلف فى بعض الاحوال فى طول المسافه المفروض تغطيتها عند حساب هذا الحديد الاضافى مثل الساب بطريقه الكنتور 
تقبل تحياتى وأتمنى لك أوقات سعيده


----------



## maljondi (13 فبراير 2010)

شكررررررررررررررررررا لك


----------



## Eng..Eyad (13 فبراير 2010)

ألف ألف شكر لك أخي
أنا طالب سنة رابعة وحاليا بدأت بدراسة البرامج الهندسية جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أسامه نواره (22 فبراير 2010)

الاخ المهندس ايهاب :- السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أولا أشكرك على هذا المجهود الرائع وعلى استخدامك للبرامج الحديثه ولكن أرجو أن أتناقش معك فى بعض الملاحظات والتى سوف تأتى تباعا حتى يتم النفع للجميع وأدعو الله أن تتقبل هذه الملاحظات
فأنا شاهدت الحلقه الاولى فقط وشاهدت فيها لوحات المعمارى ولوحة الاساسات والتى لى فيها الملاحظه الاتيه
أ- قاعدة الحائط الساند تم عمل اتجاهها للداخل أى لداخل البدروم وهذا غير صحيح المفروض عملها للخارج لان فى هذه الحاله فان الردم خارج حدود البدروم سوف يقع ويحمل على هذه القاعده وبالتالى يزيد من (Resisting moment) وهذا مطلوب جدا مما يؤدى الى تقليل ارتفاع قطاع الخرسانه (سمك الخرسانه) كما يؤدى الى تقليل المسقط الافقى لبعد القاعدة مما يؤدى فى النهايه الى تقليل كمية الخرسانه المسلحه التى سوف توضع فى هذه القاعده وهو المطلوب من التصميم
ب- فى حالات خاصه نلجأ الى أن تكون القاعده للداخل كما هو موجود فى لوحه الاساسات وذلك عند وجود جار ملاصق للبدروم 
ج- طبعا أراجع معك ال(Structure) للحائط الساند فأنا أذكر الاخوه المهندسين أنه يوجد حالتين للحائط الساند الحاله الاولى وهى أن يمتد ارتفاع الحائط الى أن يلتقى مع سقف البدروم فى هذه الحاله يكون ال(Support) من أسفل الحائط (Fixed)مع قاعدته أو مع اللبشه المسلحه فى حالة الاساسات لبشه ومن أعلى عند التقاء الحائط مع السقف يكون (Hinged Support) وذلك عند عدم دخول حديد الحائط بصوره كافيه الى داخل سقف البدروم هذا يؤدى الى تقليل جميع أبعاد الحائط الساند من أيعاد للقاعدة المسلحه وأبعاد وتسليح للحائط - والحاله الثانيه أن ينتهى الحاتط من أعلى مع منسوب الصفر المعمارى أى لايوجد أتصال بين سقف البدروم والحائط الساتد فى هذه الحاله يكون الحائط الساند هو عباره عن كابولى مرتكز على قاعدته من أسفل وفى هذه الحاله يكون قطاع الخرسانه كبير بالاضافه الى زياده نسبه التسليح
د- يمكن أن نقوم بألغاء هذه قاعده الحائط الساند أساسا مما سوف يوفر كمية خرسانه عاديه ومسلحه لايستهان بها وذلك بتغير انشائى هذا احائط من حائط رأسى مرتكز على قاعدة الى بلاطه مرتكزه على أعمده ومن أسفل على ميده(أو لبشه مسلحه) ومن أعلى على سقف البدروم وطبعا الحمل على هذه البلاطه هو حمل مثلث عباره عن ضغط التراب ومثلث مياه فى حالة وجود مياه جوفيه ولكن لابد فى هذه الحاله الاخذ فى الاعتبار العزوم التى سوف تقع على الاعمده والنائجه من رد فعل بلاطة الحائط الساند نتيجة ارتكاز هذه البلاطة على الاعمدة فى البدروم وتسخدم هذه الطريقه فى حالة وجود أكثر من بدروم فى المبنى
تقبل تحياتى ياأخ ايهاب فأنا سررت جدا عندما شاهدت اسم مكتب المهندس خالد رمضان فكان قبلك المهندس محمد بخيت وكان نعم الاخ والى ملاحظات أخرى أن شاء الله حتى تتم الفائده


----------



## keyhistory (22 فبراير 2010)

thankssssssssssssssssss


----------



## محمد دهشورى (23 فبراير 2010)

بسم الله ماشاء الله 
شرح جميل جدا جدا جدا ومميز 
جزاك الله كل خير وزادك من علما 
تقبل خالص تحياتى مع فائق الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## abduh001 (24 فبراير 2010)

وين التكمله كده مينفعش
العمل ناقص ياباشا


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (24 فبراير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد توفيق سرور*



abduh001 قال:


> وين التكمله كده مينفعش
> العمل ناقص ياباشا



السلام عليكم يا اخي 
يا اخي المهندس 
لو حضرتك عايز تتعلم ازاي توصف سقف هوردي علي السيف انا شرحتة في دورة التصميم بالتفصيل 
يعني انا اعمل اية 
قبل كدة حضرتك اتكلمت علي الموضوع دة 
وانا قولت حاضر من عيني بس الصبر يا بشمهندس الله يخليك 
انا مش بعرف اسجل غير الخميس والجمعة ان امكن 
بالله عليك شوف شرحة بالتفصيل في دورة التصميم


----------



## majdiotoom (24 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي ايهاب وجزاك الله كل الخير
والصبر طيب
بدك تتحمل اخوانك
شرح توصيف سقف الهوردي بدوره التصميم مميز ونحن بانتظار الاستكمال حسب توفر الوقت لديك
وفقك الله


----------



## mody_elsary (26 فبراير 2010)

ازيك يا باشمهندس ايهاب 
ربنا يتقبل منك الاعمال دي
انا مهندس اعمل فى الرياض وكنت عايز تليفونك علشان اتعرف عليك


----------



## علياء على حمدى (28 فبراير 2010)

نفعكم الله بالعلم وحلاكم بالإيمان


----------



## الشافعي محمد (6 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيل


----------



## سعد رزق (7 مارس 2010)

العلامة الكبير و المهندس المميز جدا ايهاب اقبل مني الشكر بهذه الكلمات البسيطة لاني لا استطيع قديم ما يساوي علمك 
سعد فتحي رزق


----------



## حسام هجرس (7 مارس 2010)

انا في رابعه مدني ارجوا من اي مهنس ان يقول لي كيف ادخل بلاطه الهوردي علي الساب واحسب احمالها واذا زاد بمثال فله جزيل الشكر


----------



## حسام هجرس (7 مارس 2010)

اجو من اي مهندس ان يوضح لي كيفيه وضع بلاطه هوردي علي الساب وتحليلها واذا زاد بمثال فله جزيل الشكر


----------



## م/غيلان (7 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## علياء على حمدى (8 مارس 2010)

يا باشمهندس ايهاب 
لا تنفعل واصبر عل اخوانك
وجزاك الله كل خير على مجهودك
ونفعك الله بعلمك
ويسر لك امورك
واصلح لك الصوت فى كمبيوترك
لتعم الفائدة على الجميع
فنحن نريدك صافى الذهن والقلب والصوت برده كمان
كان الله فى العون


----------



## مدني محمد (8 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا الجهد المقدر .
نحن في انتظار الحلقة الرابعة .
ولك مني خالص التحية والشكر .


----------



## مدني محمد (9 مارس 2010)

الاخ / ايهاب سعيدتحية طيبةجزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود والعمل الرائع المتمميز.أسال عن الحلقة الرابعة في موضوع (ادخال سقف هوردي على السيف ) .هل تم رفع هذا الحلقة للتحميل .ارجو الرد ولكم منى التحية .


----------



## برهان الدين (9 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عزمى حسين ادريس (13 مارس 2010)

شرح جميل ومفيد جدا


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (14 مارس 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم 
كيف حالكم 
يا عم عبدة انا بعتلك رسالة علي الخاص
واللة يا عمنا الملف بتاع السيف بتاع السقف ضاع مني وانا مش فاكر اصلا شكل السقف الي انا عملتة اية 
وانا تعلمت حاجات كتير اوي جديد خاصة في السيف والهوردي
وانا ها اسجل السقف من اول خالص
وانا ها اجيب لاب توب قريب 
والشرح كمان عندك في دورة التصميم 
وانا طالما وعدتك بحاجة هااعملها 
وبالنسبة لابو عمر فهو صديق شخصي لية يعمل بالاحساء وهو يمني الاصل 
وانا هاتصل بية دلوقتي واراضية 
مش عايزين نزعل من بعض 

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## فايز كرم (15 مارس 2010)

شكرا لكم وادامكم الله بوفير صحتكم


----------



## م/ فلاح احمد (16 مارس 2010)

اريد استفسار لو تكرمتم
كم عدد اختبارات التربه وما هي


----------



## علاء الدين فارس (20 مارس 2010)

الله ينصركم يا اهلي في فلسطين


----------



## parasismic (21 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hoiyemen (28 مارس 2010)

شرح توصيف سقف الهوردي بدوره التصميم مميز ونحن بانتظار الاستكمال حسب توفر الوقت لديك
[الحلقة الرابعة] في موضوع (ادخال سقف هوردي على السيف ) .


----------



## osama hemdan (28 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير.من فضلك محتاج تفاصيل لمظلة سيارات


----------



## hoiyemen (28 مارس 2010)

نحن بانتظار الحلقة الرابعة في موضوع (ادخال سقف هوردي على السيف ) 

جزاك الله خير.


----------



## engineer.medo43 (29 مارس 2010)

ننتظر منك المزيد 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## حامد احمد احمد (12 أبريل 2010)

ربنا يكرمك يارب ياباشمهندس سيدتك بتبذل مجهود رائع بجد شكرا ياباشمهندس على هذة المحاضرات الرائعة وربنا يزيد من امثالك


----------



## nemnem88 (17 أبريل 2010)

والله يا اخى الكريم مهمها شكرتك على مجهودك ودروسك الرائعة مش هوفيك حققك جزاك الله عنا كل خير وننتظر منك المزيد دروسك مفيدة جدا خصوصا للخرجين الجداد اللى زى شكراااااااااا


----------



## monosamy (5 مايو 2010)

مشكور مهندس ايهاب الله يبارك فيك شرحك ممتاز وشامل والله يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك 
دايما تحافظ على التواصل معنا بخبراتك بجد من اروع الشروحات اللى سمعتها 
مهندس سامى


----------



## سردار عزالدين علي (5 مايو 2010)

مشكووور لكل من ساهم في الموضوع وهذه الدروس وبارك الله فيكم وسجله ان شاءالله في سجل الحسنات .


----------



## civilworks (15 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا ..
جاري التحميل للتجربة .. 

أريد من حضرتك تقديم حلقة شرح تصميم مئذنة مثلا سداسية او ثمانية بشكل بلاطات متصلة او اعمدة مستقلة بارتفاع 5م لكل مرحلة مع وجود Ring Beam اللي هو هيكون شبيه ببلكونة على المئذنة ؟؟


----------



## mhany80 (15 مايو 2010)

شكرا بارك الله لك


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (16 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
ودمتم في طاعة الله


----------



## AHMED ELGRETLY (21 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## AHMED ELGRETLY (21 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خير وأُثابك


----------



## أيمن صبرى (21 أغسطس 2010)

مجهود جميل جدا و في انتظار سحب ملف من الاوتوكاد بس ياريت يكون علي سقف مش تقليدي يكون فيه دورانات عشان الموضوع يكون أوقع


----------



## محمد حسنين محمود (22 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خير يابشمهندس ايهاب .....مجهودك خرافي ربنا يباركلك


----------



## aly abdel hakiem (14 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك واسعد ايامك انت ومن تحب


----------



## مصطفى الحسينى5 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يوفق من كان فى نيته خدمة المسلمين


----------



## Jamal (19 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكورين جميعا


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (20 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمود جعفرى (24 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## m m a (27 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يعزك


----------



## m m a (28 أكتوبر 2010)

تعمدني بنصحك في انفرادي ..... وجنبني النصيحة في الجماعة
فإن النصح بين الناس نوع ..... من التوبيخ لا أرضى استماعه
وإن خالفتني وعصيت قولي ..... فلا تجزع إذا لم تعط طاعـــه


----------



## m m a (28 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور اخى الحبيب


----------



## محمد السعيد على (30 أكتوبر 2010)

نفسى تعمل حاجه كامله علشان ندعيلك بجد وبلاش قطره ونقطه اكمل العمل الذى قدمته ناقص ياهندسه
انا زعلان منك لانك استاذ فى الشرح والله بدون مبالغه وفاهم كويس علشان كده منتظرين منك المزيد.
بخصوص حل اللبشه ليه نسيت التاكد من الاجهادات على التربه بعد الحل وتتاكد فى كل مره من الاختراق . 
تحياتى وكل الاحترام والحب لكم


----------



## صقر الهندسه (23 يناير 2011)

تم التحميل ------- جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Els3id Fathy (6 مارس 2011)

يا أخى أنت لك تكمل الموضوع 
رجاءا اتمم الموضوع


----------



## Els3id Fathy (6 مارس 2011)

نحن بانتظار الحلقة الرابعة في موضوع (ادخال سقف هوردي على السيف ) 

جزاك الله خير.


----------



## smsm111 (1 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم يا ايهاب وسعيد وفي سرور دائم برضا الله
ارجووووووووووووووووووووو سرعة الاغاثة بشرح ارسال ملف الاتوكاد الي السيف
بارك الله فيك ودعوات احبابك بالقبول
اخوك خسين ابواليسر


----------



## ragaavip (4 أبريل 2011)

*الرجاء رفع ملف الاوتوكاد لكي يتم التطبيق علي هذا المثال وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## حسن سيف جروب (6 أبريل 2011)

شكرا على الشغل الجيد ده بس ليه مكملتش الحلاقات للتسليح الريبد سلاب


----------



## محمودشمس (6 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خيرا


----------



## ragaavip (8 مايو 2011)

*نحن بانتظار الحلقة الرابعة في موضوع (ادخال سقف هوردي على السيف ) 

جزاك الله خير.*​


----------



## مهندس : محمود نصر (8 مايو 2011)

*اللهم اعطنى علما نافعا ورزقا واسعا و ايمانا كاملا و شفاء من كل داء*​


----------



## abduh001 (8 مايو 2011)

مش حيسجل الحلقه الرابعة م ايهاب
والمشرف يكرر ده العمل الناقص


----------



## eng_sabba7 (8 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mohammed rabee (11 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا جزيلا بشمهندس ايهاب 
نرجوا من حضرتك اكمال المجهود 
اناطالب فى رابعه ومحتاج ازاى اجهز سقف هوردى على الاتوكاد وتنفيذه ى السيف ارجو التجهيز سريعا


----------



## abdullahalfarag (20 يونيو 2011)

اخي الحبيب المهندس القدير / ايهاب 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبؤكاتة 
ارجو ان تكون في اتم الصحة
اود ان اشكرك كثيرا على هذا الشرح الجميل , و اود من حضرتك التكرم في تكملة هذه المعلومات القيمة لكي نستفيد اكثر ولك مني جزيل الشكر 
اخوك المهندس/ عبدالله الفرج


----------



## خالد جلغوم (7 يوليو 2011)

*الحلقة الرابعة من الشرح لو سمحت يا مهندس ايهاب سرور*

الحلقة الرابعة من الشرح لو سمحت يا مهندس ايهاب سرور


----------



## mohy_y2003 (7 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## م عامر (25 أكتوبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم*

*بداية أحب أن أشكر الأخ إيهاب على جهده الطيب وأسأل الله عز وجل أن يثيبه كل خير على كل لحظة قضاها في تهيئة هذه الدروس النافعة للمهندسين العرب*
*وأتمنى لو أن أخينا إيهاب يكمل فضله وينهي هذه الحلقات النافعة لتكتمل الفائدة*
*مع كل التحية والتقدير للجهد الكبير*
*جزاكم الله من فضله وأنعم عليكم*​


----------



## المهندس الانشائي6 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*اسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يجزيك الجنة .
*​


----------



## adel_asmer2000 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*مشكوووووووورررررر*


----------



## kim barakat (2 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله بك
لكن تتمة الشرح وين
الحلقة الرابعة وبعد


----------



## aymanallam (3 يناير 2012)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## Eng_ABDELBASET (18 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي المهندس علي هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح (7 فبراير 2012)

​*جزاك الله كل خير أخي المهندس علي هذا العمل الرائع*


----------



## انور الاستشاري (7 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله بجهودك المتميزه وفقك الله لرفع المزيد من الشرح للبرامج الانشائيه


----------



## مهندس رواوص (7 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## مهندس رواوص (7 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng.zeky (7 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله كل الخير*​


----------



## احمد صلاح العقيلى (12 فبراير 2012)

جزااااااااااك الله كل خير


----------



## bboumediene (13 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mustafa20099 (16 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## الجلاد 2010 (21 فبراير 2012)

شكراا


----------



## amr2424 (6 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## البعيد عن الدار (28 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله كل الخير يا بش مهندس أيهاب .. ووفقك وأعانك ..
بس الحلقات لسى ناقصة .. منتظرين تكملة التصميم .. ولك جزيل الشكر ..
*


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (27 أغسطس 2012)

شكرررررررررررررا


----------



## take20005 (21 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع 
يرجى التكرم بتكملة الحلقات حيث ان الشرح المتواجد 3 حلقات فقط وغير مكتمل الشرح فى حلقات ناقصه لتكملة شرح الهوردى برجاء تزويدنا بها
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## باسندوة (1 ديسمبر 2012)

الله يوفقكم لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## fezo1982 (14 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير على مجهودك الكبير


----------



## محمدعاطف (3 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير يابشمهندس ايهاب وفى انتظار باقى الحلقات​


----------



## Ehab Mustafa1 (3 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير​
​


----------



## MGAMAL816 (22 أكتوبر 2013)

ربنا يبارك فيك شرح ممتاز


----------



## EnG.MoHaMeD 2010 (13 سبتمبر 2014)

ممكن روابط جديده لو سمحتوا


----------



## EnG.MoHaMeD 2010 (13 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا ولو ف روابط جديده ممكن


----------

